# cupholders are useless



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How are you meant to use them as they are directly on the way to the gearchange? Unless you have S-tronic they are really useless for cups and only used for storage for low height objects. So bad design.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi couldnt be bothered to redesign it for their largest market. Works fine if you have a LHD car.
I have a small indian boy which I keep in the tyre well in the boot. I let him out when I have a drink in the car that requires holding. Also good for when the iphone does it usual and makes you sound like you are shouting across a 6 lane highway.

UK small persons wanted bathroom breaks and xmas off.
Go figure!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

there not cup holders. The two round hole are designed to fit sunglasses in - one for each lens. 8)


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

vlastan said:


> How are you meant to use them as they are directly on the way to the gearchange? Unless you have S-tronic they are really useless for cups and only used for storage for low height objects. So bad design.


Still useless with the S-Tronic - my arm hits anything in the cup holders.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> there not cup holders. The two round hole are designed to fit sunglasses in - one for each lens. 8)


LOL you have so BIG eyes like a Panda? :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

DXN said:


> there not cup holders. The two round hole are designed to fit sunglasses in - one for each lens. 8)


Yes and different sizes too, so they're probably ideal for that purpose if you happen to look like this: [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Useful for storing condoms. Thats about it


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I find them great for holding the old Mc Donalds Cappo


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I put spare change in them and sometimes used tissues...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> I put spare change in them and sometimes used tissues...


Sorry but this can attract thieves. Anything on display and if someone peniless see a few pounds he is willing to smash the window to get them.


----------



## Mark. (Sep 16, 2011)

I have to agree that the cupholders are crap, firstly for the positioning of them and secondly due to the close proximity to the hand brake.

I put a McDonalds large coffee in the cupholder and when i pulled the hand brake on it pulled the lid off!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] spilling coffee everywhere in the process


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vlastan said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > I put spare change in them and sometimes used tissues...
> ...


Not with the sort of used tissues I put on top of em


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree they are a bit pointless and generally interior storage - or lack of - is one of the TT's most useless features.

Besides I don't get the need for there to even be cup holders in a car, I've never used one, at least for its intended purpose, ever.

Drinking/eating while driving is surely an accident waiting to happen and as irresponsible as using a phone. I either drink before I leave, drink when I reach my destination, or if the length of the journey warrants it, stop at the services and drink...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

powerplay said:


> I agree they are a bit pointless and generally interior storage - or lack of - is one of the TT's most useless features.
> 
> Besides I don't get the need for there to even be cup holders in a car, I've never used one, at least for its intended purpose, ever.
> 
> Drinking/eating while driving is surely an accident waiting to happen and as irresponsible as using a phone. I either drink before I leave, drink when I reach my destination, or if the length of the journey warrants it, stop at the services and drink...


Well sometimes you want to be able to drink when you just sit in the car with the engine off and having a break. Although the cupholders location is not an issue whilst parked.

In my ex Cayman S the cupholders where retracting when not in use. Very clever design to put them over the glove box.

The biggest issue is that the TT has no hidding storage. In my Cayman S (sorry but I miss some small things from this car) the two door storage spaces and the space behind the handbrake had a lid that would shut so the contents were kept private and safe. Small things like this make a difference and are missed.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

vlastan said:


> The biggest issue is that the TT has no hidding storage. In my Cayman S (sorry but I miss some small things from this car) the two door storage spaces and the space behind the handbrake had a lid that would shut so the contents were kept private and safe. Small things like this make a difference and are missed.


+1 Been a long time since I have owned a car that didn't have storage spaces with lids. :?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Perfect for redbull cans


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

They hold a round tub of wrigley's chewing gum just fine. I never eat or drink or ever let anyone else eat or drink in my car as it so often ends in disaster!


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree useless...!!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Jimmys said:


> I never eat or drink or ever let anyone else eat or drink in my car as it so often ends in disaster!


So does chewing gum, if like me you suddenly sneeze or cough, the blasted stuff shot out of my mouth, bounced around then hid in a dark corner waiting to jump out and go under my foot to be ground into the carpet :evil: Luckily I was not in the TT at the time


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think there is a posh aftermarket arm rest you could get in its place if you are into arm rests...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> I think there is a posh aftermarket arm rest you could get in its place if you are into arm rests...


Never heard of armrest fetish before!! :lol:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Interestingly, the left hand drive has the same center console as the rhd. Thus, the cup holders are not directly behind your elbow. I find it odd that the rhd version doesn't have a right hand versioned center console. Nevertheless, they're still too close to your elbow in either version.

I'm going to miss the storage in my Acura RSX. The TT definitely is a step forward in all ways except for this. I suppose I'll adopt a no-beverage policy as well.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

MoreGooderTT said:


> The TT definitely is a step forward in all ways except for this. I suppose I'll adopt a no-beverage policy as well.


Fully agree. Same experience for me too between my Cayman S and this TTRS.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've only ever used my cup holders for storing a small bottle of water on long journeys. It suits that purpose quite well as it's impossible to knock the bottle over, but the positioning is pretty poor because the console is for LHD cars since Audi couldn't be bothered to do a RHD version, or thought the passenger was the best person to have the handbrake, or something :roll:


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Is there such a thing on the market for the TT as a modified cup holder replacement storage facility ? As on the MX5 Mk3 you can remove the useless cup holders and exchange it for a storage box with lid.

Mark


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> I've only ever used my cup holders for storing a small bottle of water on long journeys. It suits that purpose quite well as it's impossible to knock the bottle over, but the positioning is pretty poor because the console is for LHD cars since Audi couldn't be bothered to do a RHD version, or thought the passenger was the best person to have the handbrake, or something :roll:


Or they could have put electronic hanbreak instead. Still this wouldn't have solved the gear change problem.

So much inconvenience simply for driving in the wrong way in this country. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You mean the right way 

I prefer a manual handbrake. It's always going to work. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, and they're one of those things which in my view gains nothing from having more potential points of failure :lol:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vlastan said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is a posh aftermarket arm rest you could get in its place if you are into arm rests...
> ...


Is it just me then....

[smiley=oops.gif]

There's a really nice a posh arm rest made in EU (around 200 quid if I remember correctly) but when I am driving I don't really need to rest my arms so don't really see a need to shell out that much.

Saying that, a can of Red Bull (small one) fits just right


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

You're all wrong! This is what needs installing in the cupholder:










so that overall it will look like this:










and










Still useless but nice looking.

Part number according to our German friends: 420087017

In case my wife is reading this: Under the Christmas tree pretty please? :idea:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> You're all wrong! This is what needs installing in the cupholder:
> 
> Part number according to our German friends: 420087017
> 
> In case my wife is reading this: Under the Christmas tree pretty please? :idea:


Spent some time studying the pictures and gave up trying to guess what it was so googled it, I would never have guessed what it was.

For anyone interested http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B6_A4-Qua ... 90/Notify/


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

YoungOldUn said:


> Spent some time studying the pictures and gave up trying to guess what it was so googled it, I would never have guessed what it was.
> For anyone interested http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B6_A4-Qua ... 90/Notify/


Looks like a similar design to the standard one in the wife's Mini Cooper.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

pablos said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Spent some time studying the pictures and gave up trying to guess what it was so googled it, I would never have guessed what it was.
> ...


That explains why I guessed first time then.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Looks nice actually. But who needs two astrays in one car when you don't even smoke?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

vlastan said:


> Looks nice actually. But who needs two astrays in one car when you don't even smoke?


Sweets? Change?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I put change in the current astray and they rattle!!

In my Cayman S not only they had special slots to hold coins individually, but all the enclosed tray was rubbery lined at the bottom so nothing was rattling! Why can't Audi be so clever and ergonomic like Porsche?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I miss the option you had in the A3 to delete the ash tray and replace it with a larger storage space. The TT sooo is in need of this option!

Who needs an ash tray in the 21st century? Even people I know with a TT who actually smoke, they don't do it in the car...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But if you delete the astray option in the A3, would you loose the cigaretter power point? This can be useful.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

vlastan said:


> But if you delete the astray option in the A3, would you loose the cigaretter power point? This can be useful.


No, you get a separate power outlet positioned further back on the centre console, with it's own cool spring-loaded cap.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

vlastan said:


> I put change in the current astray and they rattle!!


Put in more. Eventually the change will run out of space to rattle 



vlastan said:


> In my Cayman S not only they had special slots to hold coins individually, but all the enclosed tray was rubbery lined at the bottom so nothing was rattling!


My Citroen BX 1987 model had an anti rattle coin holder too. :roll:



vlastan said:


> Why can't Audi be so clever and ergonomic like Porsche?


I guess senior Audi management is convinced Audi drivers don't need any change. Plastic or free of charge.


----------

